
Information Security Course - godelmachine
Hi fellas,<p>Would anyone be kind enough to tell me which is the most informative and exhaustive MOOC or online tutorial &#x2F; courseware to learn Information Security?<p>I have enrolled for IGNOU’s PGD program but am always on the lookout for better education. So far, I have gone through Coursera’s InfoSec syllabi’s but that doesn’t seem to be as intense as IGNOU. I have also referred to MIT OCW&#x27;s Computer Systems Security and would like to know more such courses.<p>Thanks. Regards.
======
thorin
What about this? It was free to evaluate when I looked before and Jonathon S
Weissman is a fun teacher ;-)

[https://www.edx.org/micromasters/ritx-
cybersecurity](https://www.edx.org/micromasters/ritx-cybersecurity)

~~~
godelmachine
$1k? It’s very expensive for me!

But thanks for the suggestion :) I will seriously consider it.

~~~
thorin
It was definitely free when I did part one, most of the Edx courses have a
free evaluation and you can access all of the course but not get a
certificate. I did some of this course as well as some Azure certifications.
With a discount voucher I think I paid about $60 for the Azure certifications
and the courses were run by Microsoft.

------
godelmachine
Found one -
[https://onlinecourses.nptel.ac.in/noc19_cs29/preview](https://onlinecourses.nptel.ac.in/noc19_cs29/preview)

Information Security - 5 - Secure Systems Engineering by Chester Rebeiro

